# Greetings from Sri Lanka!



## jaliya48 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello,
I'm Jaliya from Sri Lanka. I've been building models since 2005 (well, I built a 1/144 Tornado when I was about 8 or 9 but that doesn't count) also collect diecast aircraft cars. I hope to share my completed aircraft tips with you!
Regards


----------



## imalko (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I guess we'll be seeing your posts in Modeling section then...


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have you with us. Happy posting.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jaliya48 (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Amsel (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, Sri Lanka! I'll have to look that up on the map. Welcome to the best forum on the web.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard Jaliya.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2009)

G'day mate, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome to the site.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and happy posting.


----------



## v2 (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Poland!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome to the best modelling forum online, from Denmark.  *waves*


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Post away!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) (and hot) southern California.


Wheels


----------

